# Blueprints 4-29-12



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

After over running the bite last week, we decided to fish the nipple/131/elbow area this past Sunday. Found the line between nipple and 131 and started working it west. Caught a small wahoo...then saw some birds working 1/4 mile south of the line...headed that way...nothin...came back to the line...about that time Heather D, which was a on the line behind us, turns for the birds...radio lights up shortly as they are hooked up on a blue..Congrats to Heather D...shortly after they call with the hookup the port corner gets nailed... same lure on same corner produces same result as last week...40#+ wahoo crashing the deck on video...and we still need a bat!

Had our shot later in the day when a blue hit the short rigger missed the hooks but got the hook on the outside meat bait...bout the time we get Matt in the harness he's gone...double line failure at the swivel...later we hooked up and lost a nice bull due to grass on the line and swivel. Good fun trip overall, video link below.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Sweet! Was the weed line well formed or scattered?


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Line was scattered both sides, but tighter on the south side and was moving south...


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice work on the wahoo. Little trick I learned a while ago if u don't have a bat, take a beer or liquor and squirt it right in the gills. It will kill em dead in seconds and you not beating the crap out of the deck of the boat.


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

that might get you a long swim home on that boat. JK never tried that but sounds like it'd be worth a try.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

jhall said:


> that might get you a long swim home on that boat. JK never tried that but sounds like it'd be worth a try.


Learned it from a buddy when we put a big sword in the boat one night. He was going nuts on the deck. He jumped on him and a splash of liquor to the gills and he was quivering in seconds. We do it just about routinely on fish that like to get roudy on the deck. Just keep a squirt bottle of the cheap stuff on the boat and try it. Beer works slower because of less alcohol but still does the trick


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Caspr21 said:


> Nice work on the wahoo. Little trick I learned a while ago if u don't have a bat, take a beer or liquor and squirt it right in the gills. It will kill em dead in seconds and you not beating the crap out of the deck of the boat.


Gonna have to try that one out, plus it will give me an excuse to keep some crown onboard.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

bigrick said:


> Gonna have to try that one out, plus it will give me an excuse to keep some crown onboard.


Whoa whoa whoa. Never did I ever say waste crown royal!:thumbup:

The cheap stuff. BUT it does give you an excuse to go by the liquor store and let that bottle of crown jump in the buggy


----------



## Bert (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice!!!

How many lines are in the spread? 

Looks like more than five.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Wes, I heard about the liquor idea from TCAT from fishing with Disanto, prolly where you got it from...we need to do something for sure

We can pull 8 but we generally pull 7


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

daddytime said:


> Wes, I heard about the liquor idea from TCAT from fishing with Disanto, prolly where you got it from...we need to do something for sure
> 
> We can pull 8 but we generally pull 7



I will say although I have learned A LOT about fishing from dave........I am the one who brought that to the boat. I learned it from chuck Godwin on relentless. Dave thought I was NUTS for wasting good alcohol at first, but when there was no risk of beating the deck up anymore he was game. We showed ol TCAT last year. It is pretty amazing how quick it works.


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

so a spray bottle with rubbing alcohol would be the ticket? high alcohol content and really cheap. If brian saw me take one of his coors and pour it on the fish, he'd be pissed. That would be like messing with someones kid.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

jhall said:


> so a spray bottle with rubbing alcohol would be the ticket? high alcohol content and really cheap. If brian saw me take one of his coors and pour it on the fish, he'd be pissed. That would be like messing with someones kid.




Lol. I have never tried rubbing alcohol. Normally just cheap vodka or something like that. And yeah just a little shot directly in the gills will have em quivering quick. Give it a try and let me know how it works. Remember beer works but a bit slower cause of less alcohol. I guess since their gills are so absorptive it gets em dead drunk. Idk. None the less it was a cool deal first time I saw chuck Godwin do it.


----------

